# Michigan peoples - Haunted Garage Sale



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

wish we had something like this in Colorado, way fun!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Michigan peoples*

live too far away.....


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

I know , sux


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

There......


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

Be there, its a family event for us.


----------



## Burgundyblack (Jul 28, 2014)

bethene said:


> live too far away.....


is Jenison way up North I've never heard of it?! (too lazy to google map it ) ^_^


----------



## Burgundyblack (Jul 28, 2014)

creepymagic said:


> Be there, its a family event for us.


great glad to hear some of you guys will be there as well! Hope to hear more from the forum will as well!


----------



## scubafilos (Oct 11, 2009)

My son who's 4 almost 5 have been to the last 3, already logged this one on my calendar!


----------



## Burgundyblack (Jul 28, 2014)

Awesome, makes me happy when I get responses to this thread. I don't know any michigan locals into Halloween


----------



## Mrs. Barnabas Collins (Aug 12, 2009)

We're here. Lol. Awesome year round halloween display at past tense antiques store in lapeer mi. 3 huge rooms on upper level of an old barn . Something is always on sale


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Michigan peoples*

good to know! ! sounds like a awesome place to wander! !


----------



## Burgundyblack (Jul 28, 2014)

Mrs. Barnabas Collins said:


> We're here. Lol. Awesome year round halloween display at past tense antiques store in lapeer mi. 3 huge rooms on upper level of an old barn . Something is always on sale


oooo google searches Lapeer. Not bad, an hour away. Have to venture there this summer thanks for sharing Collins!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I will be there and I can't wait.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Mrs. Barnabas Collins said:


> We're here. Lol. Awesome year round halloween display at past tense antiques store in lapeer mi. 3 huge rooms on upper level of an old barn . Something is always on sale


love that place! I've only been there once but I plan to go back.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

We have it on our places to visit very soon, thanks for the tip.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I miss Michigan.  Planning to visit next year, want to include it with a trip to MHC and a visit to a friend in Toledo.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

Brought my family to Past Tense Antique today and they had a blast. Coming from the Dearborn area it took a little over an hour to make the trip but it is well worth it (there is some construction in Lapeer that will probably tack on an extra 5 to 10 minutes but its no big deal). 

We found a couple of those items on sale and grabbed them and also found a few things we had not seen anywhere else. Even the antique shop had some Halloween in it. We all enjoyed the rest of the store as well with a great Christmas display, garden flowers, crafts, etc. Just a fun place to be. We probably spent an hour and a half shopping, then went over to the Cider Mill Restaurant and had an awesome lunch and had to bring some of it home in a doggy bag. A very enjoyable morning and the staff was super friendly and very helpful. We will be back, probably sooner than later. 

I did not know about Past Tense a month ago until this thread started (big thanks to the folks on this thread), I did not know about the haunted garage sale till last summer and we barely made it. I know about Screamers on Gratiot (Clinton Township?) and the Halloween shops at Mackinaw and Saulte Ste Marie. 

Are there any other Michigan secret places like these that I don't know about?


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

One of the antique/decor stores in Petoskey was awesome! But we were there in September of '10 so not sure how that is now.


----------

